# For all of y'all air gun hunter!



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

For everyone that was thinking about hunting deer with and air rifle here is new and more suitable way and about the same as some of these big bore air rifles. It is called the Benjamin Pioneer Airbow. It is an air rifle that launches a 375 grain arrow at 450 fps. Stick a nice broad head on the end and game over. And is approved in the great state of Alabama for deer hunting. :thumbsup:
http://www.crosman.com/airbow


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I need this!!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

THAT is cool...!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes! I like it!0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Would this be legal in bow season like a crossbow?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty cool !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Our organizations members have voted that this weapon should not be allowed to be legal in any state in the union. Please consider this before wasting your money
Thank you
Rutty Longtine
President, D.E.T.H.
(Deer for Ethical Treatment from Humans)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Our organizations members have voted that this weapon should not be allowed to be legal in any state in the union. Please consider this before wasting your money
> Thank you
> Rutty Longtine
> President, D.E.T.H.
> (Deer for Ethical Treatment from Humans)


Sounds like a tree hugging hippie organization.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> Sounds like a tree hugging hippie organization.



Who you callin' hippie


----------

